# Thread algae



## hudsonpd (1 Dec 2011)

Right I've finally changed filters to improve flow based on feedback. In my 200 litre tank I now use a Fluval fx5 so flow is now great. I've also switched to EI method and my co2 is dissolving well through an in line diffuser with the drop checker green.

I thought that was now all sorted and hoped algae would begin to reduce again as plants grew!

It's only been a week but thread algae has suddenly got worse than before! 

Why? Can anyone help please?


----------



## spyder (1 Dec 2011)

What is your lighting and how long is it on for?

Edit. Tank dimensions and a pic helps.


----------



## hudsonpd (1 Dec 2011)

Lighting is led - 4 grobeams, on for 7hours. Tank is quite deep though at over 50cms. It is a metre long.

Sorry no current pic at the mo!


----------



## spyder (1 Dec 2011)

Sorry, I'm out. 

I know naff all about led's. I'm sure someone that knows about them will chime in sooneror later, but even fixing co2+flow it will take a while to eradicate. If it's just as bad then it would suggest your lighting maybe a bit intense.


----------



## hudsonpd (2 Dec 2011)

Ok, thanks anyway. You might be right - time and then maybe reduce the photoperiod


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2011)

Any change within the tank can upset the balance so you need to have some patience as the plants adapt to the more powerful flow.
However getting the flow just right is not always that easy, how are you distributing the flow - spray bar perhaps?
Just by moving a return nozzle a few mm can make a big difference, you want every inch of the tank to receive equal amounts of C02 enriched water.
Doesn't the X5 have quite big pipe, how did you connect the in line diffuser?
Like Spyder, I don't have much experience with LEDs  :?


----------



## hudsonpd (2 Dec 2011)

Hi Foxfish
Thanks for your comments; yes I suspect the plants haven't fully adjusted to the new ferts and better flow just yet. And good point about the flow; it is a hell of a lot better than previously but im still adjusting slightly here and there as some parts seem very strong flow and others won't be recieving equal amounts. Currently using the standard 2 input nozzles supplied with fx5 both are adjustable. I attached the diffuser using a home made bypass using reducers and two sizes of Eheim tubing so that flow isn't reduced too far. I send half the water through 25mm tubing whilst the other half goes through 16mm tubing for the diffuser.


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2011)

OK cool I think we would need a pic to help you any further now....


----------

